# Destin suprise 2 weekends ago



## no hooks (Oct 3, 2007)

Fished out of Destin on a friends' new to him 20 foot Century center console. Spent the day trolling and gettting him trained on his GPS and bottom machine. Caught a couple of schoolie kings some bonita and then a suprise.
First time out for him and we catch this cute little sailfish in about 150' of water. Fish was about 36" long was released to grow up.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats adorable. Nice catch


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

sounds like a blast.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey, a billfish is a billfish!!


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

*billfish*

did you get to touch the leader.:thumbup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Glad you got a bonus fish there. I'm sure it made your day.


----------



## no hooks (Oct 3, 2007)

yes, I touched the leader while removing the hook. Fish was hooked in the front of the lower jaw and swam off fine after I removed the hook.
I have spent a big part of my life trolling and this is the first billfish I ever caught.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Congrats - picture fish for sure along with bragging rights


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

beatiful little sailfish.nice job:thumbup:


----------



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice catch dude:thumbup:, that sailfish going to be frizz





--------------------
Miami beach deep sea fishing..Fishing charters


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Did you get the bill fish baptisim back at the dock?


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Sail! Great pic too, wish I had pics of all the Sails I have caught! They are so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## no hooks (Oct 3, 2007)

That is a picture of all the sailfish I have ever caught! :thumbup:


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

That's my point, take pics, and enjoy for a lifetime! Again congrats, very cool first billfish!


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope you dunked him when you got back to the dock. A billfish is a billfish!


----------

